# I Am Working and Going To School (Classical Music Content)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's funny how my music listening has changed from being primarily at home with headphones from my CD collection, to mostly being on the drive to work and classes listening to the Classical Radio station. I barley have any energy to even listen to music when I come home after a day.

How do you fit music into your schedule?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

It can be an effort to fit music into my schedule but I do manage. A good time to listen is when cooking, or during a meal. Sometimes when reading or doing chores. I rarely get the chance to sit down and just listen to music nowadays. Even today, as I've been posting on this forum, I've been listening to music in the background. The genre and type of music varies, but mostly its classical or jazz. I don't listen to music while outside of the house, there I find it a distraction. I also like silence, which has been shown in studies to provide psychological benefits. In public spaces - from cafes, bars, shopping malls - we are simply overstimulated by music to the point of becoming desensitized to it. Good to take a break with the sounds of silence once in a while (apologies to Simon and Garfunkel!).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sid James said:


> It can be an effort to fit music into my schedule but I do manage. A good time to listen is when cooking, or during a meal. Sometimes when reading or doing chores. I rarely get the chance to sit down and just listen to music nowadays. Even today, as I've been posting on this forum, I've been listening to music in the background. The genre and type of music varies, but mostly its classical or jazz. I don't listen to music while outside of the house, there I find it a distraction. I also like silence, which has been shown in studies to provide psychological benefits. In public spaces - from cafes, bars, shopping malls - we are simply overstimulated by music to the point of becoming desensitized to it. Good to take a break with the sounds of silence once in a while (apologies to Simon and Garfunkel!).


I couldn't agree more with your silence statement. After a long day, I just feel like laying down, and almost just meditating about my day in silence.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

It can be difficult to fit my listening in. Even when I find an hour or so there's always interruptions from the wife, dogs, grand kids, phone...really annoying. However, I have made it clear to everyone that Sunday evening from 7 - 10 is "my" time. I go to my man cave and unless someone has been killed I don't want to be bothered for anything. Violations have become rare.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Most of my listening is with a single earbud that combines both channels back into a mono signal. Having only one ear involved makes it so I can listen almost all the time (but rarely when at work as I find it too distracting). I can still be connected to the world with my free ear while listening to music. It is great in stores because I rarely hear their background music when i have the earbud in. The downside is that I often miss big chunks of a work if I get focused on on a task. But I figure through multiple listens to the same work, I will eventually get all of it.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It's funny how my music listening has changed from being primarily at home with headphones from my CD collection, to mostly being on the drive to work and classes listening to the Classical Radio station. I *barley* have any energy to even listen to music when I come home after a day.
> 
> How do you fit music into your schedule?


Try putting barley in your morning cereal to boost your energy.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

stomanek said:


> Try putting barley in your morning cereal to boost your energy.


    !!


----------

